# DISH Now Offering MLB EXTRA INNINGS



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

* Authenticated MLB.TV access with MLB EXTRA INNINGS
* Renews long-term carriage of MLB Network
* Includes digital rights for MLB Network and MLB Network Strike Zone

NEW YORK & ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- DISH Network L.L.C., Major League Baseball (MLB) and MLB Advanced Media (MLBAM) have reached a wide-ranging multi-year agreement that includes the launch of MLB EXTRA INNINGS on DISH, including authenticated access to the #1 LIVE streaming sports service, MLB.TV. The deal also sets the stage for in-market streaming of MLB games in the future. DISH and MLB Network also reached a multi-year renewal agreement for continued carriage of MLB Network and MLB Network Strike Zone, including digital rights for those channels on DISHAnywhere.com and via the DISH AnywhereTM app.

"We're excited that DISH customers will continue to have access to exclusive games and the latest news and analysis with MLB Network and MLB Network Strike Zone," said Rob McGlarry, MLB Network president.

"We're pleased to expand our relationship with MLB Network," said Warren Schlichting, DISH senior vice president of programming. "MLB EXTRA INNINGS is a must-have for displaced fans, and we're excited to offer it in time for the season to begin."

The agreement provides a path for consumers to have authenticated access to stream live in-market games on digital properties from MLB, local programmers and pay-TV providers. In-market live streaming would require additional agreements between the parties including DISH, MLBAM and programmers with local TV rights of MLB games.

MLB Network (channel 152) will continue to be available starting in DISH's America's Top 200 programming package as well as in Multi-Sport Pack. MLB Network Strike Zone (channel 153) will continue to be available in Multi-Sport Pack.

MLB EXTRA INNINGS (channel 476 on DISH's Hopper® Whole-Home HD DVR, starting on channel 900 for customers with other set-top-boxes) will be in free preview for all DISH customers starting Opening Day, April 6-12. MLB EXTRA INNINGS is available for the 2015 season for $195, and subscribers to the package will soon have access to the Technology & Engineering Emmy Award winning MLB.TV. This enables authenticated subscribers to watch every out-of-market game LIVE or on-demand on more than 400 supported devices.

Financial terms were not disclosed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Guessing Dish was able to see that there is value in major sports packages such as MLB?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Or it could be just the start :

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/30/lawsuit-could-end-directvs-nfl-sunday-ticket-force.aspx


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Or it could be just the start :
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/30/lawsuit-could-end-directvs-nfl-sunday-ticket-force.aspx


If it came to that I would bet it drags out in court for at least 3-5 years from now. If they dont rule the case to be a class action, it will be dead before it even starts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I never saw this coming. I know Dish had this in the past... but I thought for sure the bridge had been burned. Also, without carriage of Yes network I wonder how Dish can have all the MLB games for this package. I'm not a baseball fan so it's all moot to me, but for those that are, this must be a good day!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

My question is this for all the games like Directv offers including HD feeds and did I read something about streaming the games. I didn't realize they had this kind of HD room for 8-9 HD games at once or is this back to the small market games get the SD broadcast or you need to stream it. SOS as before with the RSN games. Don't worry NY and LA markets you will always get the HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

camo said:


> My question is this for all the games like Directv offers including HD feeds and did I read something about streaming the games. I didn't realize they had this kind of HD room for 8-9 HD games at once or is this back to the small market games gets the SD broadcast or you need to stream it. SOS as before with the RSN games. Don't worry NY and LA markets you will always get their HD.


Actually neither New York or Los Angeles will get their teams in Hi Definition as dish doesn't carry either of the teams channels. (Yankees and Dodgers. ). So out of market might (should) as that's what this is for anyway but in market those teams will still be blacked out.

And isn't it more like 15 games or so on many nights? But since most are just remaps (Id assume as that's what DIRECTV does and is bandwidth smart) do they not already show most games in Hi Definition nightly anyway with out of market people blacked out?'


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking at schedule I could only see 8-9 games at once because of different start times. I guess you could have more with late running games rain delay etc. When I originally left the Dbacks were HD about 50% of the time on RSN feed, major reason for move. Guess I'm surprised if they couldn't bring 100% HD games back then, how its possible now. Time has changed and much has been moved to MPG-4 so maybe they do have the ability now. Hope so.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I never saw this coming. I know Dish had this in the past... but I thought for sure the bridge had been burned. Also, without carriage of Yes network I wonder how Dish can have all the MLB games for this package. I'm not a baseball fan so it's all moot to me, but for those that are, this must be a good day!


Extra Innings is for out of market games only, so YES games would not be on in the New York market via it. DirecTV had Dodger games last year despite not having the Dodger channel. Different contracts.

BTW, congratulations to baseball fans with Dish!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

When does Directv contract with MLB come up? Renewal may be a little contentious when Directv wants to pay less because of a diluted maket. It is interesting that Directv did not have exclusive satellite distribution rights.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> When does Directv contract with MLB come up?


MLB renewed their deal with DirecTV and iNDemand prior to last season, part of that new deal was making MLB.tv available to Extra Innings subscribers.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

How does the situation work where we are in Cubs territory and can see the games on CSN Chicago but many games this year have been moved to Chicago local channels only that we cannot see. Will we be able to see those in this package in NE Indiana?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It depends on the situation. In some cases the OTA games air on the RSN outside of the home DMA, in other cases the OTA game might be picked up by another local station.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> It depends on the situation. In some cases the OTA games air on the RSN outside of the home DMA, in other cases the OTA game might be picked up by another local station.


Was just wondering though if we would be blocked out of ANY Cubs telecast since we are in their area, even if we cannot get the game.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The OTA Cubs games will be available on local stations in most markets. What market are you in?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> The OTA Cubs games will be available on local stations in most markets. What market are you in?


Fort Wayne DMA. Look likes some will some won't. Think it appears the WGN games may be but not the local ABC games. At least per the first week's schedule on the station out of Fort Wayne carrying them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Extra Innings is for out of market games only, so YES games would not be on in the New York market via it. DirecTV had Dodger games last year despite not having the Dodger channel. Different contracts.
> 
> BTW, congratulations to baseball fans with Dish!


I get that it is for out-of-market... but I was thinking, if a game is exclusively on Yes... then where does Dish get that feed for the Extra Innings package? Normally Dish would make that feed available for out-of-market subscribers via Extra Innings... but since Dish doesn't carry that channel, where will that game feed come from for Dish to enable for those out-of-market viewers? I get that the NY viewers would still be screwed with Yes not being on Dish because NY viewers would not be able to watch the Extra Innings feed... but I wasn't sure how it worked for everyone else, technically.



lwilli201 said:


> When does Directv contract with MLB come up? Renewal may be a little contentious when Directv wants to pay less because of a diluted maket. It is interesting that Directv did not have exclusive satellite distribution rights.


DirecTV never had this exclusively. Years ago, when I first signed up with Dish back in 2002 they had Extra Innings. I forget when Dish lost it... since I wasn't paying attention. But they mainly lost it around the time MLB Network launched I thought, because MLB wanted people to buy-in to the network more than just paying for carriage... and Dish didn't want to do that, and lost Extra Innings as a by-product.

The only thing that has been exclusive of all the major sports, as far as I can remember, is the Sunday Ticket package that DirecTV keeps locking up as an exclusive... Dish could have had Extra Innings all this time IF they had reached an agreement with MLB to do so. Apparently the time was right to do so again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I get that it is for out-of-market... but I was thinking, if a game is exclusively on Yes... then where does Dish get that feed for the Extra Innings package?


They should be able to use the other team's feed ... but if the game is somehow only being carried by YES (or another channel that DISH does not carry in-market) the games belong to MLB. They should be able to carry the feed using MLB's permission. The YES feed out of market on MLB EI.

I believe that is how DISH did it before when they had MLB EI.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> They should be able to use the other team's feed ... but if the game is somehow only being carried by YES (or another channel that DISH does not carry in-market) the games belong to MLB. They should be able to carry the feed using MLB's permission. The YES feed out of market on MLB EI.
> 
> I believe that is how DISH did it before when they had MLB EI.


I think you've hit the nail on the head : "the games belong to MLB". MLB EI belongs to MLB and they can activate whatever feeds they want in that package on a given day. I believe it's not an issue that a provider does or does not carry an RSN (SNY, YES, ...). I hope that as many games as possible are in HD. We'll know in less than a week. Glad that Dish was able to come to terms and carry the package!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.mydish.com/gamefinder does not have EI listed yet ... but there are Yankees games on other networks.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> They should be able to use the other team's feed ... but if the game is somehow only being carried by YES (or another channel that DISH does not carry in-market) the games belong to MLB. They should be able to carry the feed using MLB's permission. The YES feed out of market on MLB EI.
> 
> I believe that is how DISH did it before when they had MLB EI.


They'll get the feed from MLB I'm sure, I've seen the Yankees YES broadcast on Dish on MLB network any number of times so it's obviously no big deal.


----------



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> They should be able to use the other team's feed ... but if the game is somehow only being carried by YES (or another channel that DISH does not carry in-market) the games belong to MLB. They should be able to carry the feed using MLB's permission. The YES feed out of market on MLB EI.
> 
> I believe that is how DISH did it before when they had MLB EI.


Doesn't Dish already show YES feeds in NBA League Pass when no other feed is available? Not sure why it would be an issue.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Well suspended my Directv account until September where I'll pick up Sunday Ticket. Hope the games on Dish are all HD. If not I won't subscribe and just go with MLBTV or undo the suspend on Directv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah league owns the feeds and supplies then for out of market even if the carrier doesn't carry the channel in market. Just like DIRECTV has the Dodgers channel for ei out of market sometimes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That makes sense... since I'm not a follower of baseball, but enough info leaks into my brain to be dangerous... I figured it was worth asking. That's good to know it shouldn't be an issue for Dish to get other feeds from MLB when they otherwise don't have a direct line to the feed from the channel it airs on usually.

This could possibly be a foot in the door for some of those other RSNs to come back to Dish, though... if they see how many out-of market people are watching and want to be able to get some eyes from their own market on Dish.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Will there be any free preview?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

MLB Extra Innings has the following free previews, usually all providers participate in them:
April 6 - April 12
July 17 - July 23


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Figures. I just got billed for the MLB.TV package. I've watched games on my iPhone, Kindle Fire HD and Xbox 360 but I'd FAR prefer watching them on my Hopper (better skip/rewind functionality). If I hadn't already done it, I would have signed up for Dish's version and gotten MLB.TV thrown in. I wonder if there's any way I can get EI on Dish with some sort of upcharge to cover the difference between the two prices.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Can't you cancel the MLB.TV package, prior to season start? I cancelled Directv's EI yesterday. Waiting for the preview on Dish now to decide. My team supposedly is going to suck again this year (Dbacks) so on the bubble now if I'll even sign up. Not wild about watching other teams so may just do the XM radio thing and see how the season goes.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> http://www.mydish.com/gamefinder does not have EI listed yet ... but there are Yankees games on other networks.


Yeah MY 9 that's it. Otherwise YES Network is required.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> They'll get the feed from MLB I'm sure, I've seen the Yankees YES broadcast on Dish on MLB network any number of times so it's obviously no big deal.


No if you are in Yankee territory your games will be blacked out on MLB network.
And Yes network covers 4 states.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yeah MY 9 that's it. Otherwise YES Network is required.


WPIX picked them up this year.

http://pix11.com/2015/01/22/new-york-yankees-games-returning-to-wpix-tv-after-deal-with-yes-network-2/


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> WPIX picked them up this year.
> 
> http://pix11.com/2015/01/22/new-york-yankees-games-returning-to-wpix-tv-after-deal-with-yes-network-2/


Yep and that's all the Dish Network customers are going to get. 
125 games are on YES.
That will be blackout on any other channel for in market viewers.
Mets fans will suffer the same issues without access to SNY.

Congratulations for MLB EI back on dish, except for any New York fans.
If you are a Yankees or Mets fan from NY,NJ,PA or CT you better find a provider that carries YES and SNY.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I stopped by costco today and their directv regional sports pack is in HD for Hawaii, I would subscribe to mlb extra innings but HD sports are not available in hawaii for any of the rsn channel, nba league, not center ice, and mlb extra innings.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

camo said:


> My question is this for all the games like Directv offers including HD feeds and did I read something about streaming the games. I didn't realize they had this kind of HD room for 8-9 HD games at once or is this back to the small market games get the SD broadcast or you need to stream it. SOS as before with the RSN games. Don't worry NY and LA markets you will always get the HD.


They say they will offer up to 60 games a week in HD on Dish. DirecTV offers up to 80 games a week in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Congratulations for MLB EI back on dish, except for any New York fans.


Nope. MLB EI is for out of market games ... out of market fans of the New York teams who subscribe to MLB EI will get New York games. In market fans have a different problem that is unrelated to MLB EI. MLB EI would not deliver in market games to New York subscribers even if DISH had the local RSNs.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Nope. MLB EI is for out of market games ... out of market fans of the New York teams who subscribe to MLB EI will get New York games. In market fans have a different problem that is unrelated to MLB EI. MLB EI would not deliver in market games to New York subscribers even if DISH had the local RSNs.


Even out of Market fans are going to be limited to one Feed.
And that's if Dish even has the capacity to even have dual feeds.
Dish's NY MLB fans will find out the hard way.
TRUST ME.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> No if you are in Yankee territory your games will be blacked out on MLB network.
> And Yes network covers 4 states.


BTW here is the MLB Network April schedule: http://m.mlb.com/network/shows/?id=live_games

Over 35 games in April. There are also games on ESPN, but not sure what the blackout rules are for ESPN.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Nope. MLB EI is for out of market games ... out of market fans of the New York teams who subscribe to MLB EI will get New York games. In market fans have a different problem that is unrelated to MLB EI. *MLB EI would not deliver in market games to New York subscribers even if DISH had the local RSNs.*


Actually, that is not 100% accurate. In market can still watch their own feed on EI if they carried that channel.

Here in LA for example, when the Dodgers were on FSNPT, we could watch the Dodgers game on PT itself or on the EI remap of the PT feed (the same remap that out of market people get.) Only the other team's feed was blacked out. But now that the Dodgers are on TWC Sportsnet LA and that channel is only on TWC, the other providers still offer Sportsnet LA feed on EI to out of market folks, but it is blacked out in market for all except those with TWC. Those with TWC can still see the Dodgers feed on EI in market.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

david_jr said:


> BTW here is the MLB Network April schedule: http://m.mlb.com/network/shows/?id=live_games
> 
> Over 35 games in April. There are also games on ESPN, but not sure what the blackout rules are for ESPN.


Anything that is on YES, even if it's on MLB Network or ESPN has to be Viewed on YES network.
The others will be blacked out in market.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Even out of Market fans are going to be limited to one Feed.


Do the games end differently on other feeds? Do the Yankees win more games on YES than if watched on the other channel(s) carrying the games?



damondlt said:


> TRUST ME.


I'm trying not to picture you as "cable Rob Lowe".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> Actually, that is not 100% accurate. In market can still watch their own feed on EI if they carried that channel.


People in market get the game because they get the in market RSN carrying the game. NOT because of EI.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> People in market get the game because they get the in market RSN carrying the game. NOT because of EI.


Correct. The part I bolded in the post of yours in which I replied stated something differently or at least that is how it read. I was just clarifying.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Do the games end differently on other feeds? Do the Yankees win more games on YES than if watched on the other channel(s) carrying the games?
> 
> I'm trying not to picture you as "cable Rob Lowe".


But it is nice to have the option of which feed to watch to either get a different perspective or to avoid some horrible announcers, such as those for the White Sox.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> They say they will offer up to 60 games a week in HD on Dish. DirecTV offers up to 80 games a week in HD.


That's not good. All games in HD or bust for me, I know it will be my team in SD. Won't take a chance been there done that with RSN.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't find the official HD listing of games per week, but how many games will broadcast is published. Dish says up to 80 being really vague, this could mean well under 80 can't find how many in HD, Direct says almost 100 with most in HD, and MLBTV says all out of market games.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Do the games end differently on other feeds? Do the Yankees win more games on YES than if watched on the other channel(s) carrying the games?
> 
> I'm trying not to picture you as "cable Rob Lowe".


The point is , IS Dish going to carry both feeds? 
They will default to only the Team channel that is home if they don't. 
And if Yankees and Mets are home, no one will get these games because Dish doesn't carry YES or SNY.
Again you will see.
It's not as cut and dry as you want to make it out to be.

Directv does MLB EI better than every provider by a long shot. 
And they are the sports leader and they still have some snags every now and then.

If you are a Yankees or Mets fan I certainly would spend $195 on this package with dish.

Everyone else , Congratulations on a great package that was long over due.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> And if Yankees and Mets are home, no one will get these games because Dish doesn't carry YES or SNY.


The game belongs to MLB. DISH does not need the permission of YES or SNY to carry an MLB game outside of the NY market. They need (and have obtained) permission of MLB.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> The game belongs to MLB.
> DISH does not need the permission of YES or SNY to carry an MLB game outside of the NY market. They need (and have obtained) permission of MLB.


You will see. MLB Yankees games are a fraction of the total.
MY guess since you're with dish, you never subscribed to MLB EI, and I've done so with 2 different providers a total of 6 times.
Most times Yankees games and some Mets games are on SNY and YES networks at the same time they are on MLB Network and they Are blacked out on MLB channel.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Actually, that is not 100% accurate. In market can still watch their own feed on EI if they carried that channel.
> 
> Here in LA for example, when the Dodgers were on FSNPT, we could watch the Dodgers game on PT itself or on the EI remap of the PT feed (the same remap that out of market people get.) Only the other team's feed was blacked out. But now that the Dodgers are on TWC Sportsnet LA and that channel is only on TWC, the other providers still offer Sportsnet LA feed on EI to out of market folks, but it is blacked out in market for all except those with TWC. Those with TWC can still see the Dodgers feed on EI in market.


I thought TWC Sportsnet was on Directv? Some1 correct me if im wrong but I clearly see it in the guide.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Most times Yankees games and some Mets games are on SNY and YES networks at the same time they are on MLB Network and they Are blacked out on MLB channel.


I am not in-market for YES or SNY.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

That's good. 
It's a good addition definitely for Dish customers.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

shadough said:


> I thought TWC Sportsnet was on Directv? Some1 correct me if im wrong but I clearly see it in the guide.


Directv only has the TWCSportsnet Lakers channel not the Dodgers channel.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

damondlt said:


> You will see. MLB Yankees games are a fraction of the total.
> MY guess since you're with dish, you never subscribed to MLB EI, and I've done so with 2 different providers a total of 6 times.
> Most times Yankees games and some Mets games are on SNY and YES networks at the same time they are on MLB Network and they Are blacked out on MLB channel.


Just to reiterate I have watched the Yankees on Dish via the YES broadcast on MLB network, it happens fairly regularly actually. I am out of market obviously but there's no blackout on MLB network for out of market people even when they are showing YES.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Just to reiterate I have watched the Yankees on Dish via the YES broadcast on MLB network, it happens fairly regularly actually. I am out of market obviously but there's no blackout on MLB network for out of market people even when they are showing YES.


That's a completely different situation.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> That's a completely different situation.


Actually it's not, MLB EI is for out of market customers so people watching on EI could potentially see the YES feed of a Yankees game just like they do on MLB network even when they're watching on Dish. Now of course people in the NYC RSN area won't.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It is different, with MLB Network you're not watching YES, you're just watching the MLB Network carrying YES's telecast but inserting their own ads and wraparounds. Outside of the few games the MLB network produces, most of the time they just carry the RSN's telecast, the NHL Network does the same thing.

With Extra Innings you are straight up just watching YES's feed with the same ads, wraparounds and promos that somebody watching in the NYC area with DirecTV or cable would see.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> It is different, with MLB Network you're not watching YES, you're just watching the MLB Network carrying YES's telecast but inserting their own ads and wraparounds.
> 
> With Extra Innings you are straight up just watching YES's feed.


Exactly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I generally watch the games more than the commercials.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're a fan of all teams from a certain city you might like it. i.e. When you watch the RSN feed on Extra Innings you get to see the updates of other local teams playing that night during breaks, and if it's a really good game, you might flip to one of those games on Direct Kick, League Pass or Center Ice.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I went to the signup page today and it says SD. Not mix but SD. I asked CSR online about the designation of SD on package. Answer was real vague about depends on what feeds they get from RSN's. They won't be truthful, the preview week may be as good as it gets for HD games, so enjoy.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Sheesh. So 1 Time Warner cable sports channel wasn't enough? THey had to add ANOTHER one? Y not just have a TWCS+ or TWCS2 channel for when they're multiple games at the same time.?!? Crazy to start a whole nother channel just for Dogders, especially when theres 2 FSN affiliates already in market, and I'm sure the FSN's have a much larger penetration than TWCS.

crazy


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

shadough said:


> Sheesh. So 1 Time Warner cable sports channel wasn't enough? THey had to add ANOTHER one? Y not just have a TWCS+ or TWCS2 channel for when they're multiple games at the same time.?!? Crazy to start a whole nother channel just for Dogders, especially when theres 2 FSN affiliates already in market, and I'm sure the FSN's have a much larger penetration than TWCS.
> 
> crazy


Actually there is now 3 1/2 Time Warner cable sports channels. There is one full-time Lakers channel that includes all kinds of other content. There is one Lakers full-time channel in Spanish that includes other content. There is the Dodgers channel which includes nothing but Dodgers and only Dodgers in English. There is also a channel they turn on only during dodger games that is in yes all Spanish. Why they couldn't figure out how to make the Dodgers and Lakers work together on the same Channel and add an alt channel for when they have games on at the same time is beyond me. Granted there's about three months worth of overlap.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

For 2 days, I've been trying to access http://www.dish.com/ to check what feeds DN is using for EI, but it won't load. Can anyone list them?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does http://www.mydish.com/gamefinder not load for you either?

I do not see a list specific to MLB EI ... but the Game Finder should help show what feeds DISH has on their system.

The MLB EI channels from my EPG Tonight:
7pm Orioles at Rays (TB feed) - also on MLB alternate
7pm Braves at Marlins (MIA and ATL feeds) - also on MLB Network
8pm Cardinals at Cubs (STL feed)
8pm Rockies at Brewers (MIL and COL feeds)
9:30 Giants at Diamondbacks (SF and ARI feeds)
10pm Padres at Dodgers (SD feed) - also on MLB Network
10pm Rangers at Athletics (TEX and OAK feed) - also on MLB Alternate
10pm Angels at Mariners (LAA and SEA feeds)

(MLB Strike Zone is also warmed up ready for the first games to begin.)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally worked - thanks.

http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/baseball


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Unless they're detecting my location via IP address and filtering out the games since I would be blacked out of them, I don't see any of this week's Yankees vs Blue Jays series on the schedule.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Unless they're detecting my location via IP address and filtering out the games since I would be blacked out of them, I don't see any of this week's Yankees vs Blue Jays series on the schedule.


Nope no Yankees games.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Nope no Yankees games.


No at all surprised.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Nope no Yankees games.


Fri 7pm MLBN - Red Sox at Yankees
Sat 1pm FS1 - Red Sox at Yankees
Sun 8pm ESPN - Red Sox at Yankees
Mon 7pm ESPN - Yankees at Orioles
Tue 7pm MASN2 (so far) - Yankees at Orioles
Wed 7pm MASN (so far) - Yankees at Orioles

MLB EI games are not in the DISH EPG past Thursday.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Fri 7pm MLBN - Red Sox at Yankees
> Sat 1pm FS1 - Red Sox at Yankees
> Sun 8pm ESPN - Red Sox at Yankees
> Mon 7pm ESPN - Yankees at Orioles
> ...


That's great - what about the the current series with Toronto?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> That's great - what about the the current series with Toronto?


Perhaps if DISH subscribers complain (to DISH) as much as non-DISH subscribers complain about it DISH will notice the discrepancy.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I would think it's safe to say most Yankees and Mets fans don't subscribe to Dish Network.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps if DISH subscribers complain (to DISH) as much as non-DISH subscribers complain about it DISH will notice the discrepancy.


Who's complaining? I guess we can't point out inadequacies here. I'm sorry I pointed out flaws in your almighty satellite service.


----------



## btyko (May 9, 2005)

For those who subscribe to MLB extra innings who have not been able to log onto MLB.TV for streaming, I am told by MLB that the link to log on will be available tomorrow.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

As to my earlier question regarding blackouts. Sitting here near Fort Wayne Indiana and on the free MLB EI preview the White Sox game, only available on local Chicago WGN Channel 9 tonight, is blacked out for me on MLB EI.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

John W said:


> As to my earlier question regarding blackouts. Sitting here near Fort Wayne Indiana and on the free MLB EI preview the White Sox game, only available on local Chicago WGN Channel 9 tonight, is blacked out for me on MLB EI.


I am getting "Programming Not Authorized (005)" not a blackout message "This program is not available for viewing in your area. (743)"

South Bend Market. Most of the other MLB channels can be watched.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

John W said:


> As to my earlier question regarding blackouts. Sitting here near Fort Wayne Indiana and on the free MLB EI preview the White Sox game, only available on local Chicago WGN Channel 9 tonight, is blacked out for me on MLB EI.


I'm getting the game on one of the alt. dish channels. Had to use game finder. Blackout on the EI channel. I'm in the Royals zone however.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> I am getting "Programming Not Authorized (005)" not a blackout message "This program is not available for viewing in your area. (743)"
> 
> South Bend Market. Most of the other MLB channels can be watched.


I just have nothing, a black screen for the White Sox. My point being, may be a team in my market but I cannot see this game any other way.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is a map and read about blackouts. http://www.hardballtimes.com/end-the-blackouts/


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Why can't the hopper game finder find games on mlb IE? I can put my favorite team in and go to game finder it says no games. But there is a game on. The hopper is so unorganized and cumbersome. Its a real PITA finding anything, some banners show no games like Fox sports Midwest, but if you click on the channel the games on. :down:


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

camo said:


> Here is a map and read about blackouts. http://www.hardballtimes.com/end-the-blackouts/


Thank you. Per that article you are blacked out in the team's territory regardless of whether or not you have access to the game.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> I am getting "Programming Not Authorized (005)" not a blackout message "This program is not available for viewing in your area. (743)"
> 
> South Bend Market. Most of the other MLB channels can be watched.


That is the blackout message.
It not going to say Blacked Out. LOL.
They don't always say" not available in your area."
Directv says sometimes says call ext. 721, which we all know means unauthorized channel.
And some times it says 737.
Cable is the same way, sometimes it says not available, other times it says Not subscribed, when in fact it is subscribed.

If you can't view a game on a channel that normally you can or a channel you subscribe, That's a Black out.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

So let me get this straight, Dish finally ponied up the cash to get Extra Innings and they don't even have the Blue Jays-Yankees games? What a joke. No wonder Dish will always lag behind DirecTV when it comes to sports.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Eksynyt said:


> So let me get this straight, Dish finally ponied up the cash to get Extra Innings and they don't even have the Blue Jays-Yankees games? What a joke. No wonder Dish will always lag behind DirecTV when it comes to sports.


Games on New York and Canadian feeds may eventually be available. When I had Extra Innings on DirecTV (2009 though 2011), it took about a month before Phillies games from Comcast and WPHL started showing up.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

My dad has Dish and the free preview of Extra Innings. i tune to the Red Sox-Yankees game which is supposed to be the NESN Red Sox feed and it comes up with the "you must watch this in SD" crap. What a joke. How does Dish Network even exist anymore?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Eksynyt said:


> My dad has Dish and the free preview of Extra Innings. i tune to the Red Sox-Yankees game which is supposed to be the NESN Red Sox feed and it comes up with the "you must watch this in SD" crap. What a joke. How does Dish Network even exist anymore?


because at least 14 million people couldn't care less about a Red Sox-Yankees game in SD or HD!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

And the ones that do care have Directv, Fios or Cable already.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Eksynyt said:


> My dad has Dish and the free preview of Extra Innings. i tune to the Red Sox-Yankees game which is supposed to be the NESN Red Sox feed and it comes up with the "you must watch this in SD" crap. What a joke. How does Dish Network even exist anymore?


Did you check WPIX or WQMY?
We don't get WPIX anymore on cable, But they mirror the Game for us on MY53. But SD as well.

And MLB Network is Blacked out.
Just like I knew it would be.


----------



## btyko (May 9, 2005)

The Link to MLB.tv is now working.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you guys get the Yankees game last night?
It wasn't blacked out in my area on MLB Network. But the game wasn't on YES either.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Did you guys get the Yankees game last night?
> It wasn't blacked out in my area on MLB Network. But the game wasn't on YES either.


Was a national game on ESPN.. No blackouts.


----------



## mgrantham (Apr 13, 2015)

btyko said:


> The Link to MLB.tv is now working.


wheres the link at?


----------



## btyko (May 9, 2005)

mgrantham said:


> wheres the link at?


https://secure.mlb.com/tv/activate/


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

I currently subscribe to MLB.tv. However, yesterday I noticed EI was an option. I did notice that I could choose home or away, in SD or HD. However, I am not sure if this is always true.

Here are my thoughts comparing MLB.tv on a Roku 3 to MLB EI on Dish Network, watching A to B. I was on a 55" 4k Samsung JS8500.


MLB.tv allows you to select the radio announcers.
MLB.tv image is a bit clearer.
Dish Network image is a bit smoother. I believe this is due to MLB.tv being 30 fps.
In my opinion, pretty much a toss up. Therefore, this year I am going to stick with MLB.tv.

What is everybody's thoughts on the two services?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have had MLB.TV Premium for a couple of years. Had I known that Dish was going to offer MLB Extra Innings this year, I might have gone with that. When I found out that ordering Extra Innings would COME WITH MLB.TV, I wished I hadn't bought MLB.TV earlier in the year.

I would like to be able to simply record the games on my Hopper so that I can use the skip/replay functions on the remote when watching the out of town games, just as I do when watching the local games.


----------

